# Painting Versus spraying Kitchen units



## Concert (27 Nov 2010)

Have decided to paint my kitchen units in a Farrow and Ball 'New White'.  It's a large kitchen incorporating a dining and family room with a big fireplace but no matter what I cant brighten it as the room faces North and always appears dull even though lighting is very good.  Have been told that spray painting would be a lot better but have seen hand painted kitchens and they look lovely but wondering are they as durable ?


----------



## nediaaa (27 Nov 2010)

You have chosen the best paint for the job in F&b. I would hand paint it because it looks miles better.
  If you spray the kitchen you would have to strip the whole kitchen-bring to spray shop-back to house-put kitchen back together.
  The key is to get a good painter to do it. 
It should not cost more than 400 euro for the painter


----------



## Concert (27 Nov 2010)

Always use Farrow & Ball, gives a wonderful finish all over house, hardest part is trying to pick a colour, they are all so gorgeous.


----------



## Minigogo (11 Dec 2010)

Hand painting is far better for a second hand kitchen as spray painting will require you to strip back the hole kitchen and remove all signs of silicone, oil etc....
Ask Farrow & Ball for advice on the preparation and use of their OIL based paints.
Spray paint is durable when bought from new from a factory that use,s materials that are fit for purpose, ie siematic , Kube , Leicht etc....


----------



## webbs (13 Dec 2010)

Unfortunately Farrow and Ball dont do their Oil paints anymore!


----------



## JoeB (4 Feb 2011)

Farrow and Ball paints are not designed for spraying.. although they do say to contact them for best practice if spraying. The paints would have to be thinned as there're far too thick for 'atomising' in a spray gun. This likely also applies to spray guns designed for spraying thicker paints.


A company like Morrells will make cellulose paints in the F&B colours... these are perfect for spraying, but colours are not identical. 


I think handpainting is preferable for cabinets.. the finish coat is thicker, with more texture, and is easier to recoat.

400 Euro for the painter.. I think this is far too cheap.. I'd say 700 to 800 perhaps, it is a large kitchen you say, and if you want the work done correctly you must pay an appropriate amount. Perhaps 400 might be enough if you pay for the paints, and you illegally pay 80 cash per day for example...


----------



## BillK (4 Feb 2011)

Our kitchen units were handpainted with F&B paint approx 4-5 years ago and still look as good as new.


----------



## mr tiddles (4 Feb 2011)

i painted my kitchen last year and would recomend a paint conditioner called owatrol oil ,it makes it easier to brush on and also leaves no brush marks.....google it....they also do one for water based paint called flotrol.As someone once said garlic bread its the future ive tasted it!


----------



## WaterWater (5 Feb 2011)

Concert said:


> Have decided to paint my kitchen units in a Farrow and Ball 'New White'. It's a large kitchen incorporating a dining and family room with a big fireplace but no matter what I cant brighten it as the room faces North and always appears dull even though lighting is very good. Have been told that spray painting would be a lot better but have seen hand painted kitchens and they look lovely but wondering are they as durable ?


About to attempt this myself. Did you eventually get yours painted? Any recommendations for a painter?


----------



## RMCF (5 Feb 2011)

Another interested party here too. Just moved in to a new place and thinking of painting the wooden units a cream tone.

Is this F&B paint easily found? I've never heard of it.

Any tips on doing it yourself? Oils, brushes, techniques to use etc.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (5 Feb 2011)

RMCF said:


> Is this F&B paint easily found? I've never heard of it.


 

The Stillorgan Decor centre has an excellent selection of Farrow and Ball paints as well as Colortrend. Located on the lower Kilmacud Road beside the Stillorgan Shopping Centre. Also if you head down to Rathnew and see these showrooms you will get an idea of the Farrow and Ball colours.

http://www.newcastledesign.ie/


----------



## Concert (5 Feb 2011)

Will not be doing any painting until Spring, in meantime had a look at a neighbours kitchen which she had hand painted, absolutely beautiful job, total transformation from a dull oak kitchen to a new painted kitchen.  She used New White by F&B. could not believe the transformation.


----------



## RMCF (5 Feb 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> The Stillorgan Decor centre has an excellent selection of Farrow and Ball paints as well as Colortrend. Located on the lower Kilmacud Road beside the Stillorgan Shopping Centre. Also if you head down to Rathnew and see these showrooms you will get an idea of the Farrow and Ball colours.
> 
> http://www.newcastledesign.ie/



In donegal, so wont be travelling that far for paint. 

Must look up round here for it. Is ColourTrend a good brand too?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (5 Feb 2011)

[broken link removed]

Just painted my hall, stairs and landing using a ColorTrend paint. Very happy.


----------



## RMCF (6 Feb 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Just painted my hall, stairs and landing using a ColorTrend paint. Very happy.



Thanks, look like the local Honmebase's stock it.


----------



## jab1 (8 Feb 2011)

nediaaa said:


> You have chosen the best paint for the job in F&b. I would hand paint it because it looks miles better.
> If you spray the kitchen you would have to strip the whole kitchen-bring to spray shop-back to house-put kitchen back together.
> The key is to get a good painter to do it.
> It should not cost more than 400 euro for the painter


 400 euro for materials maybe.......


----------



## Leo (9 Feb 2011)

jab1 said:


> 400 euro for materials maybe.......


 
When a 2.5l tin of F&B paint provides 35sqm coverage, what other materials do you think would be required that would add to €400?
Leo


----------



## jab1 (9 Feb 2011)

hey there mr moderator...well i take it we are talking about doing the job from the start ,i.e from the bare wood position...all knots need to be treated,with a knotting solution..then you need about 2 coats of undercoat.and 2 coats of finish coat. add to thati a few rolls of tape  some sanding sponges one or 2 brushes,then you need a little bit more than one can of paint,but i take your point still probably under 400 euro on materials.but you wont get the job done for 400euro when you add in materials...


----------



## jab1 (9 Feb 2011)

sorry leo,i thought i was on a different thread...just read the first post....but the points are much the same...by right the units need to be cleaned down.and at least 2 coats of B.I.N primer need to be applied then your finish coats of the farrow and ball,and for best results a clear water based varnish over that again,and again some 3 m tape or blue tape 1 or 2 brushes some sponges and thats more than one can of paint...but as i said before less than 400 euro but more than one can of paint...about 3 days min to do the job then a painter is going to be a bit more than 400 euro...


----------



## Leo (9 Feb 2011)

No prob Jab1, I wasn't posting as a moderator, just an interested party who thought 400 was too high for materials for this particular job.

I think beyond the paint, the other materials are relatively cheap, especially for a pro who would be bulk buying.  However, as you point out, a proper job requires a lot more than the final coat of paint. The labour costs would be significant here for a quality job, going through all the stages of removing the cabinets, cleaning, prep, priming, painting, and final finish is time consuming work if done properly. 
Leo


----------



## bullworth (10 Feb 2011)

Are there some types of kitchen surface which would be a bad idea to paint ?


----------



## jab1 (10 Feb 2011)

no problem,leo..
if you use B.I.N primer then you can paint anything even glass...


----------



## bullworth (10 Feb 2011)

jab1 said:


> no problem,leo..
> if you use B.I.N primer then you can paint anything even glass...



thanks for that. when I get sick of my glossy kitchen ill give it a go perhaps. but whats B.I.N stand for ?


----------



## jab1 (11 Feb 2011)

its just the name of the primer made by zinnzer,its a shellac based primer.get it in most good paint shops...


----------



## nediaaa (19 Feb 2011)

the 400euro i quoted is from experience. The materials were not included. That would be generally down to the customer. I would personally recommend Farrow and Ball which is not cheap.
   The cabinets woud not have to come out. The only thing that would have to come off would be the handles. everything can be painted in situ.


----------



## jab1 (19 Feb 2011)

nediaaa said:


> the 400euro i quoted is from experience. The materials were not included. That would be generally down to the customer. I would personally recommend Farrow and Ball which is not cheap.
> The cabinets woud not have to come out. The only thing that would have to come off would be the handles. everything can be painted in situ.


 i finished a house there about 2 months ago,and the guy that painted the kitchen units took 9 days,and they were 9 full days.to paint the kitchen units...normally enough size kitchen ,class job now in fairness to the lad,but he was a tad more than 400 hundred euro i expect.i know another guy that does quiet a few kitchens,and he charges average 1800 euro...so im quiet surprised you got it done for 400 euro..


----------

